# new jon boat!



## KLfish (May 31, 2009)

pickin up a brand new '09 Lowe 1236 tomorow. i have a '87 6hp Merc to put on it. how fast does everyone think that will move? ill post pics when i get it tomorow!!


----------



## russ010 (May 31, 2009)

I don't think it will make you scream across the lake... but it sure will help you move from spot to spot. 

Can't wait to see pics of your boat!


----------



## KLfish (Jun 1, 2009)

Here it is!!!!! Any ideas on a lay out? still need to get the registration, hang the motor, set up a bow stop and put my guides back on the trailer.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats, I wish you luck and good health with the new rig.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

[-( Ain't talking!I'm to jealous. :LOL22: 

Congrats.If I had a new boat,I'd put the motor on and go fishing.Save the mods for winter.


----------



## joebest (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to agree with Ben2go on this one.


----------



## Zum (Jun 2, 2009)

Only mod I might do, is something for a trolling motor.
The rest can wait,unless tournaments...livewells etc.
Nice boat,,,have fun.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

check out these mods... should get you moving in the right direction

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3994

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4493


----------



## 12ftModder (Jun 2, 2009)

nice boat  same as mine just 1yr newer. and as russ said check out those links, they should get ya going in right direction. That 6hp might get ya around 10mph. I have an old 18hp on mine and get around 18mph loaded down with the small prop and 23mph with light load and the big prop. I am still pleased with the quality of the boat after giving it a good beating running 22mph in rough water!



*IN NO WAY AM I RECOMENDING YOU TRY THIS OR OVER POWER YOUR BOAT!*


[youtube]1pFJTdXe5ko[/youtube]


----------



## KLfish (Jun 3, 2009)

wow 22mph in a 12 footer! im impressed!! thanks for the input guys. i plan on doing something similar to what 12ftmodder did. also the previous owner of my motor told me i coud get a different carb that would bump it up to 15hp because they all had the same block size or something. any ever hear of that?


----------



## KLfish (Jun 7, 2009)

so this week i got it all legal, hung the motor and mounted the seats where i want them. maiden voyage today went great, the 6hp really makes it get up and go! ill take pics tomorow, my next mods are going to be floors and a small deck on the bow for a foot controlled trolling motor... hopfully i can have it all finished by the end of the month.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 7, 2009)

pics!


----------



## KLfish (Jun 8, 2009)

weather permitting i will have them up tomorow!


----------

